# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Diary of a first-time DNP user...Part 1

## primodonna

PREFACE:
This is going to outline my first cycle of DNP which I did in early May. I was not on any AS at the time and I learned a lot about what to do differently for my second one (which will be a separate post)just in case you look at this and wonder why I was doing some of the things I did. (*NOTE: This is not a technical or scientific piece of what DNP is or doesit is merely another persons experience while taking itI believe there is the "DNP Bible" of sorts in the discussion topics board)

I started out with a low dose as I wanted to see what my tolerance level would be and to see if I would have any allergic reactions to it...I believe this is necessary for all first-time users. I will note that I had prepared for the worst in terms of side effects. I read what seemed like 100 reports of other peoples experiences for a few months before deciding to try it and was prepared to feel like death for a while. All I can say is you really canNOT prepare for what you will feel like when youre on it.

THE CYCLE:
Here are the doses and times when I took them (these were the powder caps not the crystal)

Day 1 200 mg 12:00 pm
Day 2 200 mg 12:00 pm
Day 3 200 mg 12:00 pm
Day 4 200 mg 8:00 am 
Day 5 200 mg 2:00 am 200 mg 8:00 pm
Day 6 200 mg 2:00 pm 
Day 7 200 mg 8:00 am 
Day 8 200 mg 2:00 am 200 mg 8:00 pm	
Day 9 200 mg 2:00 pm
Day 10 200 mg 2:00 pm

It looks strange but it works out to 200mg every 18 hours starting the fourth day. I really didnt need to wake myself up to take the early morning caps since I couldnt sleep for more than an hour or two at a time anyway. The first 2 days I didnt notice anything different and I think this is where people say hell, this is nothing. Dont know why everyone complains about being so hot. I think Im going to start taking more caps. Then when around the 5th day they feel like an inferno, theyre screwed. 

THE REALITY:
The morning of the third day, I woke up and thought I had the flu and/or extremely hungover. I was sweating like crazy, the world was spinning and I felt VERY nauseous. The last thing in the world I wanted to do was eat. So I walked around like a miserable zombie at work for a few hours before I finally was able to force something down my throatwhich instantly made me feel better. Day 4 and Day 5 were the same way when I woke up but I made myself eat something and felt better.

I had 2 fans on me at work and was still sweating. In the summer my job lets me dress semi-casually so I could wear a skirt and a tank top which helped a little but when I had to go into closed-doors meetings, I felt like someone put winter clothes on me and threw me in a sauna. I also had to work outside at night during days 4-10 which was a complete nightmare. It was 115 degrees at 7:00 pm at that time. I highly, HIGHLY recommend if you live in a hot climate, to save DNP for the winter.

You will also need at LEAST 2 fans for sleeping. I was tempted to buy a bunch of ice, pour it into my bathtub and lay in it one night it was that bad. Even melatonin didnt help a bit. Unfortunately, I didnt have any G or I would have taken that.

Just a warning that it will turn everything it comes into contact with yellow. Even though I was extremely careful when handling them, I had yellow stains on my hands for a whilekind of like Midaseverything he touched turned to gold except everything I touched turned yellow.

THE DIET:
45% carbs 40% protein 15% fat

The best piece of advice I ever got was to eat cold/iced fruit all day long while youre on. Unfortunately, I got this advice after I was already done with the cycle but it made a world of difference. I basically ate the same TYPES of foods I normally eatalthough I ate a bit more carbs than usual. You HAVE to eat carbs while youre on, but when you do, you will start to sweat even more due to the bodys burning of excess ATP. You will also crave carbs like a mad manand the more you eat, the worse the cravings get. I have read where people have basically eaten whatever they wanted with no regard to whether it's clean or not and have gotten better results than when they were watching their diet. I wasn't willing to test that theory out.

I had a minimum of 3 ½ gallons of water a dayon training days it was closer to 5

THE SUPPLEMENTS:

glycerol 3T/day
1200iu Vit E
3000 mg/Vit C
L-glutathione 
200 mcg selenium 
1000 mg calcium
50 mg zinc
glutamine am, post-workout and before bed
1200 mg magnesium
I started taking melatonin after day 3 so I could sleep but it was useless.

THE TRAINING:
I did no cardio whatsoever during this timeunless you count walking up a few flights of stairs as cardiowhich certainly feels like it when youre on DNP. I did experience shortness of breath beginning that third morningI constantly felt like I had just finished running a 400m race. It only started getting better about 2 weeks after my last cap.

I trained normallylike any other week. Each body part once/week. But the similarities end there. It was great timing that my gyms A/C broke for 3 of the days in the middle of the cycle. Combine that with the 115 degree weather and I might as well have been a walking waterfall. My strength on my compound lifts went down the tubes and it was hard to finish even a warm-up setbut I never took an unscheduled day off. Just make sure you carry around extra towels when you train.

I cramped real bad the morning after leg day. I tried to get up and my whole lower body locked up and I had to basically crawl to get some water from the kitchenthen sit there for 30 minutes until I thought I could walk like a normal person.


THE RESULTS:

I gained about 6 pounds during the first 5 days to add to the misery of being so hot. I believe my face swolled up to 3 times its normal size. None of my clothes fit. It was not a fun time. It was only until 8 days after my last cap that i started to even look "normal" then days 10-11 all the water came off and i saw things i hadn't seen since i had been dieting for my last show. Pretty much every few hours you could see more and more. This is when you say "oh it wasn't so bad...i think i'll do another one." I ended up losing 5# of fat

SOME OTHER NOTES:
*I did not take any T3 or ECA at any time throughout this cycle. (I did end up taking some EC for my second cycle for energy but thats for the other post.)

*I have also read that DNP may help in bringing back clen s effectiveness if you have used it before and it has stopped working. I will see on this one. 

Part 2 will follow in a few days depending on how many views this gets  :Smilie:

----------


## CYCLEON

thanks for sharing that primo - its always good to have user experiences, especially with DNP . I had never seen a womans account of it - Ive done 4 cycles of it myself and love/hate it, depending if im actually on it right then or not  :Big Grin:  - im about to go on a long one to get rid of the fat i took in this year  :Frown:

----------


## primodonna

Better you than me...hopefully it's cold this time of year...in the city  :Smilie:

----------


## PaPaPumP

115 degrees? You must live in my state. It's freaking nuts, I'm moving in a couple years. Colorado, ready or not, here I come. :Big Grin:

----------


## CYCLEON

better than it is in the summer - i tried a shorty but ugh, no life while doing so. gonna put the hammer to it this time tho - low dose crystal and cappfulls of ECA to keep me awake, maybe some t3 as well.

----------


## Pete235

Primo...Very interesting and informative...awsome post girl. But I have to say...it scares the shit outta me!! Even the sucess stories. When I first decided to take the plunge into this lifestyle I had decided on two cycles total...well that plan went out the window quickly. Even though I've done one cycle to date (2nd next month) I'm already researching my 3rd, 4th, 5th etc. Obviously the plethora of information and experience on this board, and others, has educted me enough to realize that if you do things logically your risks are greatly minimized. However there are stilla few things that I am not even ready to consider...DNP , slin, HGH...maybe this is a good thing.

Pete

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *115 degrees? You must live in my state. It's freaking nuts, I'm moving in a couple years. Colorado, ready or not, here I come.*


Be careful...for I have already left my mark on that state as well  :Smilie: 
You will love it there.

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *Primo...Very interesting and informative...awsome post girl. But I have to say...it scares the shit outta me!! Even the sucess stories. When I first decided to take the plunge into this lifestyle I had decided on two cycles total...well that plan went out the window quickly. Even though I've done one cycle to date (2nd next month) I'm already researching my 3rd, 4th, 5th etc. Obviously the plethora of information and experience on this board, and others, has educted me enough to realize that if you do things logically your risks are greatly minimized. However there are stilla few things that I am not even ready to consider...DNP , slin, HGH...maybe this is a good thing.
> 
> Pete*


ah yes...the "i'm only going to do just this one cycle and maybe one more but that's it" trap

or the "i am NEVER taking *fill in the blank*" 

Never say never  :Smilie:

----------


## Billy Boy

Good post Primo I,m with Pete a long way off for me using juice like that........then again??

----------


## Ms Figure

Fantastic post girl!!

----------


## PaPaPumP

Damn Ms. Figure, according to that Avatar, you're freaking hot!!!LOL :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkyMark

God >>>> If reading about DNP isn't bad enough, Your post has made it a definate HOROR story ..... Girl geese .... Please try something else ..... If your willing to do that try a much safer ( still not real safe ) but Lassix will slam weight off .... 
The bodies ability on its own to get lean is there ...without drugs. So with *** Some *** added help by safer means this is even an easier situation . PLease be careful this product ( if you can call it that ) scares the crap out of me.

One thought too ... I had a friend (powerlifter ) that was getting ready for a contest ... His trainer told him he needed to drink at least a gallon of water a day ... He figured the more the better ... He was drinking over 2 gallons of water a day for about 2 weeks ... One day he calls his trainer over and says I don't feel so good I am seriously bloated and swollen ... I think I must of had an allergic reaction or something... When his trainer got there , he rushed him to the hospital... After a shot of lassix from the doctor he ended up fine ... The doctor said ... his kidneys shut down from the excessive water he was drinking ... too much of anything isn't good ... 5 gallons a day girlfriend ....whoooooo .. I am glad nothing serious happened ... But do all things in moderation ...

I hope I didnt' sound preachy ... didn't mean anything but concern ..... good luck in the future and the contest ..8>)

----------


## juiceon

Damn, this is exactly the post I logged on to look for tonight! I just started my first cycle of DNP two days ago. I'm taking 300 mgs. powder per evening. So tonight I took my third cap, but I have not noticed anything . . . I think. Although I did have an incredible ugre to eat carbs tonight, I still don't know if it was because of the DNP or something else. Also, I took some butandiol my first night and puked, so I don't know if the DNP stayed in me or not. And it was the but. that made be puke because the last two nights I felt no stomach problems whatsoever from it.

I have also been looking and looking and looking to see if I should be taking clen to help out the process. So Primo, what happened when you took the clen? At this point I am trying to decide whether to add a 300 mgs. cap in the morning as well or add clen or something, because I don't really feel anything like I expected (negative sides wise). 

Does it matter if you eat simple sugars or do you have to stick to complex carbs?

----------


## primodonna

Buy some watermelon, oranges...cold fruit...and eat those throughout the day...i cannot tell you how much that helped me the second time. I wouldn't go crazy with the simple carbs unless you feel your blood sugar drop then you'll need some quick...but you will notice once you eat them, you will start to sweat more and your cravings will skyrocket.

PLEASE keep us posted...I would wait at least another day or 2 before thinking about adding anything.

Is this your first DNP cycle?

Oh, and i never added the clen while i was on. I hear conflicting stories about its efficiency.

----------


## juiceon

Yes, this is my first DNP cycle ever. It should be interesting and I will keep everyone posted. In addition to the DNP, I am taking 100 mgs. primo depot EOD, and yohimbine topically w/DMSO.

I've had the urge to do cardio the last two days, since I am on a shred cycle, but I've read to not do any while on DNP so I have not.

----------


## primodonna

You had an urge to do cardio? haha it must not have kicked in yet for when it does the only urge you'll have is to bury your head in your freezer.

Be safe.

----------


## CYCLEON

when it kicks in I assure you, the only urge you will have is to take cold showers or sleep - although you wont be able to.

----------


## Swedeboy

Primo, how about the gains(or I guess I should say losses)? Did they stay after the cycle, or did you just get all the fat back again?
Yo-yo effect?

----------


## primodonna

I kept it off... it wasn't like the results were *THAT* great, though...

I also think that when one begins to see results from something, one tends to stray less than they would normally had the results been slower to come

----------


## XBiker

Great post, Primo. Your outline and attention to detail was great.

DNP is one of those drugs that I fail to completely understand.

I guess I have the patience to do cardio and maintain a diet to get the fat off my body.

I am not dissing you here, but it seems like an aweful lot of displeasure to lose 5#'s.

None the less, great post.

----------


## primodonna

well, i am on a bb diet year round and do cardio year round as well so my "lack of patience" and/or "lack of maintaing a diet" has zero to do with why i tried it

i understand where you are coming from though...because there are those out there who have never dieted and/or trained correctly and read about DNP and use it

----------


## MeBoach

This is great info. I'm starting my crystal DNP cycle real soon. I'll post a similar thread.

----------

